# Surefire 870 light---batteries



## googanelli (Dec 12, 2012)

Can anyone tell this guy how the hell to change the batteries on this light? I have tried and tried to screw the bezel off and it won't budge. I'm not wanting to use a little more force if this isn't how. I got the light second hand and it didn't come with instructions. A little help?

Joe


----------



## DUQ (Dec 17, 2012)

Did you try heating it up with a hair dryer/heat gun? Try removing the body from the fore end instead of the bezel from the body. If it's a newer LED version then the bezel and body are one piece.


----------



## bnemmie (Dec 17, 2012)

Mine is the newer version, the 618 LMG, and the bezel and body are one piece as DUQ says. So the joint where the two screw together is at the base of the forend. If yours wont move try using heat and a strap wrench. That's what usually works for me on other lights. I hope the batteries haven't leaked into the threads in any way.


----------

